# Jose L. Piedra Cazadores Cigar Review - Under-rated



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ditto on Tashaz's comment. When factoring the price, this is a good everyday cigar. Subtle flavor with no harshness that usually comes with cheap c...

Read the full review here: Jose L. Piedra Cazadores Cigar Review - Under-rated


----------

